# Seeking someone to prepare my taxes



## boat (May 17, 2014)

Hello all- A few years back I got some good advice from this forum. 

Thanks. 

Since then I have been using an online Xpat service to file my taxes but my taxes have gotten much simpler and their prices have been going up so I figure I'll ask here if anyone can recommend someone to do my US taxes for last year. They should be about as simple as an xpat taxes can be. 

Of course, if this post is in the wrong place feel free to move it to the right location.

Boat


----------



## shony (Jun 13, 2019)

Do it yourself. Just look at your last year return and use the same technic if nothing has been changed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Agree with Shony. Use the tax returns you've filed in the past as a model and just do them yourself. You may qualify for one of the Freefile online services - https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free or if not, you may be able to use one of the simplified versions of the online software - like TurboTax, TaxAct or one of the others.


----------

